
Do our brains have extraordinary untapped powers? - prostoalex
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2016/sep/24/do-our-brains-have-extraordinary-untapped-powers
======
anotheryou
weird re-wiring => creativity and new passions

but I doubt evolution has much room for overcapacity. Maybe a bit more for
older people, because they can rely on heavy abstraction and don't have to
learn so much anymore.

